# Sgt Maj Jarnevic



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2015)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...after-service-as-marine-green-beret/29303763/

Green Beret Sgt Maj Jarnevic, after 42 years of service, serving both as a Marine in Vietnam and a SF Medic, is retiring from service.

Semper Fi, Sergeant Major!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for your many years of service and sacrifice, Sgt.Maj. Jarnevic!

I wish him the absolute best of successes during the next chapter of his life.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for your years of service.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 28, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Rest In God's Own Peace, Warrior.Thoughts and prayers out for all touched by this hero's passing.



No death, he's on terminal leave.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> No death, he's on terminal leave.



Thanks! I'll make an edit.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 30, 2015)

Lives in Montana, last of the Marines to get the M14 in Boot Camp, was in Hong Kong when Nixon resigned.....   I don't think he was in my platoon, but may of been in the same series.   Will have to check the Platoon Book when I get home.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 2, 2015)

Daily Mail picked up on this - nice article.

LINK


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2015)

Awesome career! 
Enjoy your retirement SGM!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 3, 2015)

Well done SGM!  _De Oppresso Liber!_


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2015)

I believe he is a member of the SFA Chapter I am getting ready to move into.  I'll see if that's so and try to get him to join the site.


----------

